# Dash cams



## Guest

The "reversed into me" thread has got me thinking it's time to install a dash cam.

Anyone got any current recommendations?

I'm thinking something not too big and obvious.

Thanks.


----------



## Vossman

I fitted one of these about a year ago, it is small and unobtrusive but records at 1080. I have not had any problems with it.

Dashcam


----------



## Soul boy 68

Thinkware F770, the best one on the market, make sure you purchase a rear camera. It will give you up to 8 hours parking mode. I have one installed, brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## cossiecol

All depends on your budget, I've got the Blackvue DG650 front and rear and it's not noticeable as the font camera is behind the mirror and you barely notice the rear one.

It's not cheap but well worth it.


----------



## J306TD

I also have a Blackvue also. Very good camera and as Col has said sits perfectly behind the rear view mirror 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

Vossman said:


> I fitted one of these about a year ago, it is small and unobtrusive but records at 1080. I have not had any problems with it.
> 
> Dashcam


Have to say this one looks extremely low key but has good specs and reviews.

Definitely worth a punt at that price


----------



## ncd

Vossman said:


> I fitted one of these about a year ago, it is small and unobtrusive but records at 1080. I have not had any problems with it.
> 
> Dashcam


Thanks for this. Looks good and within my (limited) budget. Does it just plug in the cigarette lighter socket via a micro USB cable?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

also now looking for the clio & also my twingo.

I really want one with no wires showing


----------



## Tyrefitter

Ive got the thinkware 770 with front & rear cams in my RangeRover sport & just the front in my pickup,good bit of kit & Ive hardwired them in both but you can get them with just the cig lighter fitting.

Andy


----------



## Soul boy 68

shy-talk said:


> Ive got the thinkware 770 with front & rear cams in my RangeRover sport & just the front in my pickup,good bit of kit & Ive hardwired them in both but you can get them with just the cig lighter fitting.
> 
> Andy


That makes two of us with the same camera, it really is a great bit of kit, I still stand by what a say in that it's the best in the business.


----------



## Bean592

I am also looking int these but my issue is where to fit a rear camera as I currently have a 308CC which is a convertible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04

Anyone got one of these?

https://www.aldi.co.uk/maxtek-1080p-dashboard-camera/p/077433146990000


----------



## Soul boy 68

Paul04 said:


> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/maxtek-1080p-dashboard-camera/p/077433146990000


Not much use without the parking mode feature if your car is parked up and someone smashes in to it; then whats the point of having a dash cam to record on the move only, buy cheap you buy twice IMO.


----------



## Soul boy 68

take a closer look at the F770 on the link below.

http://www.thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F770


----------



## Rayaan

Paul04 said:


> Anyone got one of these?
> 
> https://www.aldi.co.uk/maxtek-1080p-dashboard-camera/p/077433146990000


Looks extremely similiar to the G1W which was getting rave reviews for a while


----------



## Vossman

ncd said:


> Thanks for this. Looks good and within my (limited) budget. Does it just plug in the cigarette lighter socket via a micro USB cable?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes it does just plug in but I hard wired mine using a piggy back fuse and a longer usb lead, it is virtually invisible in the car, you can fit them to the front or the back or both, good purchase at that price, I paid £85 when I brought mine


----------



## Darlofan

When they say motion detection I'm presuming that's the car been hit so physically moves and not just sensing motion in front and recording?

Just thinking one would be handy to help me catch kids knocking on my door and running and coming up the side of the house etc.


----------



## ncd

Vossman said:


> Yes it does just plug in but I hard wired mine using a piggy back fuse and a longer usb lead, it is virtually invisible in the car, you can fit them to the front or the back or both, good purchase at that price, I paid £85 when I brought mine


Ah cool, I might look into hard wiring into the fuse box. I'm a complete newbie with car wiring and electrics etc, so might look into the cigarette lighter route first. Thanks again for help.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## richtung

The F770 looks good and i think would be perfect for us - im think the front and rear cameras.

I have no experience of electronics and would want this hard wiring in. I have no intention of setting my car on fire so think i would want to get it professionally installed. 

Im up in Manchester. What would be a reasonably cost to have the front and rear cameras fitted with hardwire? I've seen varying prices so dont know what is a reasonable price?

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Soul boy 68

richtung said:


> The F770 looks good and i think would be perfect for us - im think the front and rear cameras.
> 
> I have no experience of electronics and would want this hard wiring in. I have no intention of setting my car on fire so think i would want to get it professionally installed.
> 
> Im up in Manchester. What would be a reasonably cost to have the front and rear cameras fitted with hardwire? I've seen varying prices so dont know what is a reasonable price?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rick


I purchased my F770 camera, front and rear from these guys, really good service and they have technicians nationwide so someone will come out to your home address and install it hard wired. Here is the link below. Let us know how you get on.
I forgot to mention that they will deliver the camera to your home address before installation.
https://chameleoncodewing.co.uk/


----------



## Andyuk911

Be quick a very good price ...

http://www.halfords.com/technology/dash-cams/dash-cams/blackvue-dr650s-1ch-dash-cam


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyuk911 said:


> Be quick a very good price ...
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/technology/dash-cams/dash-cams/blackvue-dr650s-1ch-dash-cam


Don't look bad at all but where is the rear view camera? Cars do get rear ended and without a rear dash cam then what's the point?


----------



## Paul04

Is it possible that one ofr the DW admin could contact Thinkware on a possible deal??? I think we could get a lot of intrest


----------



## Bean592

Paul04 said:


> Is it possible that one ofr the DW admin could contact Thinkware on a possible deal??? I think we could get a lot of intrest


Ooh I like that idea, count me in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Anyone got any experience of those rear view driving mirror ones?

I was looking at one but it seems to have been discontinued despite positive reviews - the RAC 03 one.


----------



## WHIZZER

Paul04 said:


> Is it possible that one ofr the DW admin could contact Thinkware on a possible deal??? I think we could get a lot of intrest


Sent them a message


----------



## ardandy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Not much use without the parking mode feature if your car is parked up and someone smashes in to it; then whats the point of having a dash cam to record on the move only, buy cheap you buy twice IMO.


You don't need a parking mode for that. Just keep it running.

All parking mode does is only record when movement is detected.


----------



## Arvi

This hardwire kit was easy to use. If you can change a fuse, and have a grounding point nearby its really easy to wire up. (also available from Halfords - £20)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nextbase-C...&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=nextbase+pro+hard+wire


----------



## Cookies

Bean592 said:


> Ooh I like that idea, count me in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested too, price dependent obviously.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

Cookies said:


> I'd be interested too, price dependent obviously.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Interested here as well depending on price :wave:


----------



## Paul04

WHIZZER said:


> Sent them a message


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## richtung

definitely interested in this depending on price.

Could potentially be ordering three units.

Rich


----------



## Fruitcake

Count me in if a deal is available 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMH

I'd be interested in the group buy too.


----------



## RedUntilDead

Interested :thumb:
Too lazy to search, will the rear view work if the car has window tint film? At night it's hard to see through the Rear glass with the naked eye. Car is a BMW e92 and the film was fitted from new by the BMW dealer as we wanted tinted rear glass


----------



## Soul boy 68

RedUntilDead said:


> Interested :thumb:
> Too lazy to search, will the rear view work if the car has window tint film? At night it's hard to see through the Rear glass with the naked eye. Car is a BMW e92 and the film was fitted from new by the BMW dealer as we wanted tinted rear glass


I have tinted rear glass and the camera works well.


----------



## tmitch45

Might be a daft question but do any car companies offer built-in dashcams? remember when Sat nav was a device and not built in. It seems a no brainier for them to start fitting them or offering as an option?


----------



## Soul boy 68

tmitch45 said:


> Might be a daft question but do any car companies offer built-in dashcams? remember when Sat nav was a device and not built in. It seems a no brainier for them to start fitting them or offering as an option?


Citroen have started offering dash cams on their range topping C3.


----------



## Spoony

I hard wired a thinkware F750 at the weekend and it's great quality wise, not sure how useful but could eventually be worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Tyrefitter

RedUntilDead said:


> Interested :thumb:
> Too lazy to search, will the rear view work if the car has window tint film? At night it's hard to see through the Rear glass with the naked eye. Car is a BMW e92 and the film was fitted from new by the BMW dealer as we wanted tinted rear glass


My rear window in the RR sport is tinted & I don't have problems with the camera.

Andy


----------



## Paul04

Spoony said:


> I hard wired a thinkware F750 at the weekend and it's great quality wise, not sure how useful but could eventually be worth its weight in gold.


How easy is it to install? I have been reading reviews and can cost around £60 for a 3rd party to install it


----------



## sshooie

I've had a camera in my vehicles for the past 7-8 years, currently using the A119 in the front it's a cracking camera and priced well @ £72 imo. I have a Mobius in the rear and that too is a great little camera.

Have a look @ Techmoan on youtube.

I always hardwire them and there is only the first couple of inches of wire on show, the rest is in the headlining/behind the trim.


----------



## Spoony

Paul04 said:


> How easy is it to install? I have been reading reviews and can cost around £60 for a 3rd party to install it


Install was incredibly easy. I bought the wee connectors that allow you to piggy back from the fuse box. Hardest part was running the wires as I got front and back.


----------



## sshooie

ardandy said:


> You don't need a parking mode for that. Just keep it running.
> 
> All parking mode does is only record when movement is detected.


Downside with constant recording is you just fill the card up, you could get banged @ 7pm and then when you notice @ 7am it's been overwritten.


----------



## ardandy

64Gb card will get you 13hours ish. 

Parking mode isn't that good, it starts recording with movement which most of the time for me is constant anyway. One tree in the background and there's constant movement, therefore constant recording. Hell, even fast moving clouds always keeps it recording. 

You can get 128Gb blackvues now that'll do more than 24hoirs of recording.


----------



## dholdi

sshooie said:


> Downside with constant recording is you just fill the card up, you could get banged @ 7pm and then when you notice @ 7am it's been overwritten.


I thought if the shock sensor is triggered then that section of recording is kept permanently ?


----------



## PugIain

Paul04 said:


> I have been reading reviews and can cost around £60 for a 3rd party to install it


*Cough* Ow much!?
You don't want to fall for any silliness like that.

I've had my Transcend fitted in my last 3 cars with a £1 piggy back mini fuse holder and a £3 female 12v socket.


----------



## sshooie

dholdi said:


> I thought if the shock sensor is triggered then that section of recording is kept permanently ?


It is on most if not all but it would have to be set up/calibrated correctly, if not it's a pain when it constantly keeps files when just pootling along.


----------



## sshooie

ardandy said:


> 64Gb card will get you 13hours ish.
> 
> Parking mode isn't that good, it starts recording with movement which most of the time for me is constant anyway. One tree in the background and there's constant movement, therefore constant recording. Hell, even fast moving clouds always keeps it recording.
> 
> You can get 128Gb blackvues now that'll do more than 24hoirs of recording.


Need to check mine, I have a 64gb card in at the moment and I'm sure I only get c4-6 hours.


----------



## Spoony

sshooie said:


> Need to check mine, I have a 64gb card in at the moment and I'm sure I only get c4-6 hours.


Front and back that's about right.

I'm around 85mb per 1min so 170mb for 1 min front and back.

About 10gb an hour.


----------



## sshooie

Apologies, my bad, it's a 32gb card


----------



## Rayaan

So guys, after my "Another reversed into me thread" Ive got a dashcam for my sons car - went for the A118-C from Amazon for £45. Will see how it goes and then get the FIL one as well.


----------



## gatecrasher3

WHIZZER said:


> Sent them a message


Has there been any response?


----------



## bradleymarky

I bought the Eprance from Amazon and have had no problems with it. I cant have a visible dashcam where i live.


----------



## sshooie

why..?


----------



## bradleymarky

sshooie said:


> why..?


It would be stolen im afraid 😳


----------



## Soul boy 68

bradleymarky said:


> It would be stolen im afraid 😳


Is there a high crime rate in your area ?


----------



## Tembaco

I earned back my dashcam already. 





After called the police and show the video. Everything is now arranged with the driver and car is going for repair. Luckly i hav a dachcam.


----------



## sshooie

By total chance....

A friend called round this morning as he was struggling to download footage from his new A119 and was sure someone had scraped it in a shopping centre car park yesterday.

I got it sorted for him and we watched a really mint looking, blue, 56 plate fabia pull up, she then reversed in beside him catching his car as she did. The woman, a teenager and small child then all got out and she looked at the damage but then they all walked away!! As we were reviewing it I said she won't stay, she'll be off, I was wrong.

Anyway then a guy in a Vulva estate pulls up and did the exact same to her car, reversed in, pulled back out at an angle and the rear overhang of his caused hers to rattle!!, he too parked and walked off, all within 2 x 3 minute clips ffs!

In the same car park (we've been today) I drive up to the roof and park against the wall, my ethos has always been you reduce your chances of these ****wits damaging your car by 50% at least then.

Had a look @ his focus and there is a blue mark down it, he's not bothered but I'd be raging.

I'm changing it to motion on standby in mine now.


----------



## sshooie

bradleymarky said:


> It would be stolen im afraid 😳


Ah, I thought of some bizarre law where you lived.


----------



## MDC250

Tembaco said:


> I earned back my dashcam already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After called the police and show the video. Everything is now arranged with the driver and car is going for repair. Luckly i hav a dachcam.


Terrible for leaving and even more so the standard of driving! Their parking space was big enough for an Airbus and they still couldn't reverse out and put appropriate lock on?!

Are they in trouble with the police? Leaving the scene of an accident without exchanging details is a nang to rights offence here.


----------



## Tembaco

The question of the police was of we whan't to make a official report for hit-and-run. Because the woman from the Lexus was cooperate the police was leaving it white a note.


----------



## bradleymarky

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is there a high crime rate in your area ?


Its not high but we have a high number of people visiting a popular fast food shop close to my house and the wrong sort of people would spot it.


----------



## Rayaan

Tembaco said:


> I earned back my dashcam already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After called the police and show the video. Everything is now arranged with the driver and car is going for repair. Luckly i hav a dachcam.


I had one of those as my previous car

No sensors but it has a reversing camera on the back just above the number plate on the left side :doublesho


----------



## Guest

Think I've finally found what I'm looking for. Anyone got any experience of this camera?

Thanks

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-170°Super-Dashboard-Capacitor-Detection/dp/B00UUQD9L6


----------



## Fraser911

Do you need to start and stop the recording of dashcams? Or how does the recording work?


----------



## Bigpikle

Fraser911 said:


> Do you need to start and stop the recording of dashcams? Or how does the recording work?


some start as soon as they are powered up (when the ignition is on) or some, like the Aldi one I just got, are motion activated, so as soon as the car is put in gear it starts recording. They all auto off and can usually be set to switch off a set period after the power goes off.


----------



## Bigpikle

Hugh said:


> Think I've finally found what I'm looking for. Anyone got any experience of this camera?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-170°Super-Dashboard-Capacitor-Detection/dp/B00UUQD9L6


this looks similar...
http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2016/1...ofo-a119-simple-capable-capacitor-camera.html


----------



## Guest

Bigpikle said:


> this looks similar...
> http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2016/1...ofo-a119-simple-capable-capacitor-camera.html


Thanks for that. That techmoan site looks really useful.


----------



## Rayaan

Fitted one to the son's car - I think it looks pretty smart










Had a nightmare hardwiring it as the pins are different sizes so the one I wanted to put it in i.e. cig lighter was too fat to fit in the piggyback. Therefore had to use the ABS fuse


----------



## sshooie

I have the a119, my father in law and 2 friends have the same.

very good quality imo with no issues to report.


----------



## piston_warrior

sshooie said:


> I have the a119, my father in law and 2 friends have the same.
> 
> very good quality imo with no issues to report.


I have the Viofo A119S V2 and can recommend it's a brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## Rayaan

I looked at it from outside the car - looked too obvious and way too low down the screen so I changed it! Had to use a credit card to remove the 3M adhesive as the string supplied was useless.


----------



## sshooie

Ding!


----------



## camerashy

Just viewed Tembaco video of his scrape so my question is did the dashcam turn itself on because of the motion sensor of the car involved in the collision.


----------



## J306TD

Girlfriend has come home from work and someone has hit her front bumper, wing and wheel. What cameras with parking mode do you guys use?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

Most have the facility, I don't use parking mode but have bought a power bank so i can start, the idea being the power bank will charge when the car is running and power the camera leaving the battery intact. Just not got round to fitting it yet.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00OJXVDAU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bradleymarky

Just over tightened the mount for my dashcam and snapped the body, bloody thing is ruined now.
Maybe try a mini 0806 just for the size really


----------



## Hereisphilly

Got an A119s incoming for the new car

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Bit of an update CCTV has been checked. Unfortunately doesn't capture what happened 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee

The Thinkware looks really good, loads of nice features.

With the front collision warning, would anyone know if it is any good?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

I have had various with lane departure warning etc. and always found them to be a pain beeping all the time.


----------



## Soul boy 68

sshooie said:


> I have had various with lane departure warning etc. and always found them to be a pain beeping all the time.


They will only beep if you really are too close to the car in front and not for the sake of it.


----------



## Soul boy 68

gibee said:


> The Thinkware looks really good, loads of nice features.
> 
> With the front collision warning, would anyone know if it is any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Trust me fella, the Thinkware really is a quality piece of kit, has great night vision capabilities


----------



## gibee

Soul boy 68 said:


> Trust me fella, the Thinkware really is a quality piece of kit, has great night vision capabilities


Thanks, seriously considering getting one now. Literally just got back from the shops and there was a car parked on a back road with its front wing and headlight smashed. From the damage it looked like a hit and run... there was no note on the windscreen.

The last car had a front collision avoidance system, it was like a having your own guardian angel. Unfortunately retro fitting one into the new car ain't possible, its just one of those things that has to be put in at the factory... so anything that gives a little bit of extra warning would be a big plus on top of being a dash cam.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

gibee said:


> Thanks, seriously considering getting one now. Literally just got back from the shops and there was a car parked on a back road with its front wing and headlight smashed. From the damage it looked like a hit and run... there was no note on the windscreen.
> 
> The last car had a front collision avoidance system, it was like a having your own guardian angel. Unfortunately retro fitting one into the new car ain't possible, its just one of those things that has to be put in at the factory... so anything that gives a little bit of extra warning would be a big plus on top of being a dash cam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


You tube the thinkware aswell gibee, you'll see its capabilities :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco

camerashy said:


> Just viewed Tembaco video of his scrape so my question is did the dashcam turn itself on because of the motion sensor of the car involved in the collision.


I just read your post. There is a motion sensor on the side of the front camera. You can change the sensitivity and other crazy settings in the App on your phone. In my case the motion sensor was on already because of the constant movement on the parking lot. In other cases its possible that its turns on on hos shock sensor.

I think i was wachting this review before i purchase mine.


----------



## sshooie

I thought motion detection was done via video analytics, not a sensor per se?


----------



## bradleymarky

Does anybody have the Mio Mivue 618 dash cam. Looks really good for the price and has good features for my budget.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Got my Viofo A119s installed during the week
Hardwired and super stealthy from the outside



















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

Looks good, although the thing I notice is the dark patch on the base on the window (it should all be black, the lighter bits are not touching the screen), take some time to press out the air for a better adhesion as when it's sitting facing the sun it will drop off. (I know) Looking @ yours it's probably only 40% adhered, I found mounting the base slowly from one side helped.


----------



## Hereisphilly

sshooie said:


> Looks good, although the thing I notice is the dark patch on the base on the window (it should all be black, the lighter bits are not touching the screen), take some time to press out the air for a better adhesion as when it's sitting facing the sun it will drop off. (I know) Looking @ yours it's probably only 40% adhered, I found mounting the base slowly from one side helped.


Thanks, yeah I've tried till I'm blue in the face to press hard and get it to fully adhere, I think the fact that the GPS mount is quite thick coupled with the slight curve in the windscreen is the culprit

Will try and remove / remount, but not sure about glue residue?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks, yeah I've tried till I'm blue in the face to press hard and get it to fully adhere, I think the fact that the GPS mount is quite thick coupled with the slight curve in the windscreen is the culprit
> 
> Will try and remove / remount, but not sure about glue residue?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Phil, mine is exactly the same, but it has remained in place without any bother. I'll see if I can get a pic. [rushes out to clean glass.....] lol. Mebby heat the pad before fixing to the screen.

Cooks

Edit - pic now attached.









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I'm thinking of getting the F770 (front/rear) fitted to my A7. I'll probably get them from the RAC website, which includes fitting. Anyone done this and what is the standard of work like? Is the RAC themselves or do they use 3rd party fitters? Thanks.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Cookies said:


> Phil, mine is exactly the same, but it has remained in place without any bother. I'll see if I can get a pic. [rushes out to clean glass.....] lol. Mebby heat the pad before fixing to the screen.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Edit - pic now attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, yours has alot more contacting the windscreen than mine, might try to reapply it...

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sshooie

The problem is it becomes air tight, I have thought about slowly pulling a nylon wire across the base between the glass and adhesive pad as you ease the air out?


----------



## chrissymk3

Any thoughts on this one?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06Y2F7R4V/


----------



## 182_Blue

Well my wife has had one for ages but after a few close calls recently i have decided to fit one (purely in the event of an accident)


----------



## Soul boy 68

182_Blue said:


> Well my wife has had one for ages but after a few close calls recently i have decided to fit one (purely in the event of an accident)


Great choice :thumb: I have a thinkware, different model and they're a great piece of kit.


----------



## DampDog

Anyone have an opinions on any of these? Better still have one themselves, or have alternative suggestions. I've read some of this thread but not all, so if they have been discussed before and I've just missed it, apologies.

Having met just one too many idiots on the road, I think I'm about to bite the bullet and get a dashcam. I was aiming for a budget of around a £100 (give or take a little) so it limits me to a single channel device. I sort of have a short list of 3 devices.

1. Nextbase 412GW. (circa£109) It appears to have a good spec and support for the money. (You can get them just about anywhere.) Draw-back is it's not the most elegant of designs and I'm not sure whether it comes with an adhesive mount or not. Suction mount looks pretty bulky so the camera looks like it would sit quite low on the screen. Also, I have an area of darkened/hatched glass just behind the mirror so don't know whether a suction mount would adhere.

2. VioFo A119S (circa £90) I like the wedge design, it makes for a subtle/discrete install and reviews are reasonable. Down-side they are sourced from China, so support may be a little thin on the ground.

3 Anker Roav C1Pro (circa £100) Again a wedge design with what looks like good spec. Downside it looks to have a touchscreen which sounds good but I'm not sure would be that easy to use when sat in the drivers seat.

Cheers
DD


----------



## Hereisphilly

DampDog said:


> Anyone have an opinions on any of these? Better still have one themselves, or have alternative suggestions. I've read some of this thread but not all, so if they have been discussed before and I've just missed it, apologies.
> 
> Having met just one too many idiots on the road, I think I'm about to bite the bullet and get a dashcam. I was aiming for a budget of around a £100 (give or take a little) so it limits me to a single channel device. I sort of have a short list of 3 devices.
> 
> 1. Nextbase 412GW. (circa£109) It appears to have a good spec and support for the money. (You can get them just about anywhere.) Draw-back is it's not the most elegant of designs and I'm not sure whether it comes with an adhesive mount or not. Suction mount looks pretty bulky so the camera looks like it would sit quite low on the screen. Also, I have an area of darkened/hatched glass just behind the mirror so don't know whether a suction mount would adhere.
> 
> 2. VioFo A119S (circa £90) I like the wedge design, it makes for a subtle/discrete install and reviews are reasonable. Down-side they are sourced from China, so support may be a little thin on the ground.
> 
> 3 Anker Roav C1Pro (circa £100) Again a wedge design with what looks like good spec. Downside it looks to have a touchscreen which sounds good but I'm not sure would be that easy to use when sat in the drivers seat.
> 
> Cheers
> DD


I've got the A119s and can't fault it at all

Yes it's Chinese (the vast majority are) but viofo has a big presence on the dashcamtalk forum and they are constantly releasing fw updates and bug fixes, as well as being able to provide support

For me it's the perfect form factor and is super stealthy, coupled with great mage quality and WDR

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

I have this, it seems to be very good. Good picture and wireless so no taking the SD card out to preview.

Upgraded AUTO-VOX WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071ZKVD4S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_SeugAbDMV3BTD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DampDog

Hereisphilly said:


> I've got the A119s and can't fault it at all
> 
> Yes it's Chinese (the vast majority are) but viofo has a big presence on the dashcamtalk forum and they are constantly releasing fw updates and bug fixes, as well as being able to provide support
> 
> For me it's the perfect form factor and is super stealthy, coupled with great mage quality and WDR
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I don't mind "Chinese" as such, there's not much we buy today that doesn't say "made in China" on it. It was just a case of having an initial look around and noticing that they seemed to be getting good reviews, but I couldn't find much in the way of support. That said I really like the wedge design, it looks far less obtrusive and noticeable once it's mounted in the car. It's probably top of my list.

That said even with a very quick 25min trawl of the TinTerNet, Nextbase appear to be the most readily available, with good support and spares availability.

Did you go for the A119S with the GPS mount? I think I'd be looking at permanent supply rather than the 12V USB adaptor.


----------



## LeeH

I don't see the point with cams that have screens. They are big and ugly and with the ones like mine you just view any footage wirelessly via an app. Or take the sd card out which takes a second, maybe 2. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hereisphilly

DampDog said:


> I don't mind "Chinese" as such, there's not much we buy today that doesn't say "made in China" on it. It was just a case of having an initial look around and noticing that they seemed to be getting good reviews, but I couldn't find much in the way of support. That said I really like the wedge design, it looks far less obtrusive and noticeable once it's mounted in the car. It's probably top of my list.
> 
> That said even with a very quick 25min trawl of the TinTerNet, Nextbase appear to be the most readily available, with good support and spares availability.
> 
> Did you go for the A119S with the GPS mount? I think I'd be looking at permanent supply rather than the 12V USB adaptor.


Yeah I've got it hardwired with the GPS base and it works great

Check post #90 of this thread for some install pics 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DampDog

LeeH said:


> I don't see the point with cams that have screens. They are big and ugly and with the ones like mine you just view any footage wirelessly via an app. Or take the sd card out which takes a second, maybe 2.


That's a good thought and they are certainly a more compact design, which is what I'm after. I have looked but I couldn't find anything that jumped out at my budget, that had decent reviews. The BlackVue, dual channel devices are all out of my budget.



Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah I've got it hardwired with the GPS base and it works great
> 
> Check post #90 of this thread for some install pics


Cheers I will have a look back through. If I get a chance I might have a run around later and see if I can see a couple in the flesh.


----------



## LeeH

What is your budget?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DampDog

LeeH said:


> What is your budget?


£100, give or take a little.


----------



## LeeH

Look at the one I linked. I’m convinced you will be very happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

LeeH said:


> Look at the one I linked. I'm convinced you will be very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


On flash sale as well at the minute...


----------



## voon

I love my A119S.Bought from the right seĺler on AliExpress, you do get what was advertised. It's tiny, sits on a small GPS containing base, has a normal mini USB port to connect it to the PC and power it, display I find useful for setup and verification, can be turned off and you can get a polfilter for it.Vid quality is good.


----------



## sshooie

As previous I have an A119s and have fitted 3 others, one in the father in laws car and 2 in friends, all working fine with no issues over the past 6-12m.

Aesthetics play a big part for me so the suction mounts are a no no. I have a mobius in the rear and and a transcend 200 in the kids car, the Transcend is good but bulky, the mobius are great size wise but the night vision is not as good as the A119s.

I've had many dashcams over the past 7-8 years across all budgets (I bought one from China for less than a fiver that shares the casing with the Transcend as a punt for the rear side window, it's truly shocking and not as advertised @ 1080p etc.)


----------



## LeeH

55.99!!

I’d get one pronto at that price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

Was so anti dash cam but coming round to the idea...

I know you get what you pay for generally speaking l, but being on the fence I don't want to blow a wedge at this point.

From what I can see though I do want one that has parking mode as that's as important to me as what goes on when I'm driving. From what I can make out that's going to mean a hard wired set up? Good night vision as well as do a fair bit of night driving.

What sort of budget am I going to need for something with that kind of functionality?

Basically I want a Blackvue DR750S-2Ch don't I but not for that money


----------



## PugIain

I've had a transcend drivepro 200 about 5 years. It's been good.
It's on a suction mount so it's not a faff to move.


Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I have a Thinkware F770 installed by Chameleon Codewing. No screen, front and back cameras and parking mode - all hard-wired in and senses the battery voltage to cut off when needed. Apart from the start announcement I forget it's there, as it's sits very neatly up and behind the rear view mirror. Its controlled by my mobile over a p2p wifi connection. No cloud stuff, but the the newer F800 pro does that if you want it.


----------



## PugIain

pxr5 said:


> Its controlled by my mobile over a p2p wifi connection..


Mine has this, don't use it though. cant be bothered to mess about.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

This thread has got me interested in a dashcam, I did have one a while back but do like the sound of these ones with parking mode, the thinkware is tugging my rug but think it may be more than what j want to pay 

Sent from my SM-T719 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

pxr5 said:


> I have a Thinkware F770 installed by Chameleon Codewing. No screen, front and back cameras and parking mode - all hard-wired in and senses the battery voltage to cut off when needed. Apart from the start announcement I forget it's there, as it's sits very neatly up and behind the rear view mirror. Its controlled by my mobile over a p2p wifi connection. No cloud stuff, but the the newer F800 pro does that if you want it.


I have the thinkware F770 and it's a fantastic piece of kit :thumb:


----------



## voon

Why do people prefer dual cams products over simply using two cams independently? Since I never interact with my own cams (they just start on power on of the car and record), why would I go for a usually expensive product, that also makes me install the cable between them, which is usually more complicated than just have 1 cable to handle in the front and one in the trunk. Plus the advantage to go for the best single cam products?


----------



## pxr5

voon said:


> Why do people prefer dual cams products over simply using two cams independently? Since I never interact with my own cams (they just start on power on of the car and record), why would I go for a usually expensive product, that also makes me install the cable between them, which is usually more complicated than just have 1 cable to handle in the front and one in the trunk. Plus the advantage to go for the best single cam products?


I can only go on the Thinkware F770. The 2 cameras (front and back) are recorded together and stamped with time/GPS signals. Even though they are separate files when I play back an incident with the Thinkware Dashcam viewer the 2 views are synced together so I can view them simultaneously along with a Map view of the moving location at the time of recording.

I hope that makes sense.

Also the rear camera takes a power feed from the front camera over USB. Maybe that's a bit simpler than separately powering the rear camera.


----------



## pxr5

PugIain said:


> Mine has this, don't use it though. cant be bothered to mess about.
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


I just use it to set up the camera. As there is no screen the wifi connection is the only way of changing the camera's settings. I have snatched a couple of videos over wifi too, but it's better just popping out the SD card and viewing inside on a PC.


----------



## RedUntilDead

How are we going on with our dash cams guys?
Bernadette has just been rear ended, well the car has, not her personally 
Luckily the other driver is a decent person and all is calm but In future we may not be so fortunate. So, decided on the new thinkware pro but question for you guys, do I have to run a cable between front and rear cams? Is the front cam as big and chunky as it looks? The black vue cams look sleeker.
Selling bits and tools on a certain auction site to fund this purchase as a decent cam is not cheap


----------



## bigrace

This happened to me a few weeks ago. Wagon driver said i moved lanes and clipped him but my dash cam proved he hit me. He pushed me sideways for about 400 metres at 50mph






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

bigrace said:


> This happened to me a few weeks ago. Wagon driver said i moved lanes and clipped him but my dash cam proved he hit me. He pushed me sideways for about 400 metres at 50mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Holy crap! Your lucky to be alive mate.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooby0775

RedUntilDead said:


> How are we going on with our dash cams guys?
> 
> Bernadette has just been rear ended, well the car has, not her personally
> 
> Luckily the other driver is a decent person and all is calm but In future we may not be so fortunate. So, decided on the new thinkware pro but question for you guys, do I have to run a cable between front and rear cams? Is the front cam as big and chunky as it looks? The black vue cams look sleeker.
> 
> Selling bits and tools on a certain auction site to fund this purchase as a decent cam is not cheap


I've got the Thinkware pro it's a great bit of kit you have to run the cable of the rear camera to the front unit which I've got behind the rear view mirror wires easily fit behind trim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is an image taken from the inside of my dash cam which is located to the left of the rear view mirror. It may not look it from the inside but looking from the outside, it's very discreet.


----------



## andy665

Just ordered a Thinkware F770 front and rear kit - must be my age but I'm getting paranoid about looking after my belongings as best I can - did lots of reading and this seems like a good combination of features and price (£230)


----------



## pxr5

andy665 said:


> Just ordered a Thinkware F770 front and rear kit - must be my age but I'm getting paranoid about looking after my belongings as best I can - did lots of reading and this seems like a good combination of features and price (£230)


You won't be disappointed. It's a great camera kit. It comes with a 32GB Thinkware micro SD card, which you may want to update to a larger one. Don't just buy any micro SD card though. These camera are very picky. Give me a shout if you do want to go larger and I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## camerashy

Pxr5 were you happy with the installation by Chamelion and did they come to your home
Thanks
Dave


----------



## pxr5

camerashy said:


> Pxr5 were you happy with the installation by Chamelion and did they come to your home
> Thanks
> Dave


Dave,

I ordered through the RAC, then I was contacted by Chameleon to arrange a time to install at my home and they also sent out the camera kit. The installer came exactly on time and the installation was a breeze. Quick too and all cables out of site. OK 2 issues though. He put the rear camera upside down - really easy to do as it looks like it should be that way. I'd read about that already and I saw it immediately he'd done it. He also had to come back as I was getting drop outs during continuous recording and he had to select another tap from the fuse box for the feed. Again, this is easily done in complicated car systems but dealing with Chameleon was very easy and comms was great. I would definitely recommend them.

Chris


----------



## sshooie

Just fitted my A119 into my A7, easiest one I've done so far, access for the cables was great and the fuses are just on the side of the dash too...

Probably 30 minutes in total including soldering and heat shrinking.


----------



## bigbrother

I have a Nextbase 512GW this has wifi to your phone so you can download clips to your phone, you can switch the screen off if it distracts you while driving, audio on or off, protected files so they don't get overwritten.
Allround good cam for about £120


----------



## DampDog

After months of faffing about I finally bit the bullet and fitted a Viofo A119Pro. It took me a couple of hours give or take. I've never installed one before so took my time as I did not want to mark or damage the interior trim. The headliner was tight up to the roof in mine, so I had to tease it in. I also tucked it in behind my mirror so I can't see it at all when I'm driving. From outside the car it barely noticeable. So far I'm very pleased with the little Viofo, it's actually smaller than I'd imagined it.


As a by-the-by, while I was looking at the Viofo website to check whether I had the latest firmware I happened to notice they now have a new dashcam listed. The A119 Duo. Looks wise it's similar to the A119 but is dual channel and has a rear camera and WiFi. Sods law it appeared after I'd bought the A119, otherwise I would have probably tried that version.


----------



## sshooie

DampDog said:


> As a by-the-by, while I was looking at the Viofo website to check whether I had the latest firmware I happened to notice they now have a new dashcam listed. The A119 Duo. Looks wise it's similar to the A119 but is dual channel and has a rear camera and WiFi. Sods law it appeared after I'd bought the A119, otherwise I would have probably tried that version.


Ditto and I will look at one next time, glad you like the A119.


----------



## alan hanson

sure this has been mentioned before but have peeps had good or if any reductions on their insurance?


----------



## sshooie

I've just renewed my policy and deliberately declined the offer of a £ reduction in the policy. (never compared so can't comment on how much the discount was)
With hindsight it's probably worth doing as the only stipulation was, if footage is 'unavailable' is they will charge back the reduction on the policy.


----------



## DampDog

sshooie said:


> Ditto and I will look at one next time, glad you like the A119.


I've been faffing about for ages. I did the usual thing of keeping an eye out for reviews here and there, and folk seem to like it. I wanted a 'wedge' camera if I could find one, as I think they are a little more OEM in their look and a bit less obtrusive.

I looked at the A119, 119S & A119Pro versions but the Pro won out in the end not because it's spec was much different, but it did come with a suction mount in addition to the adhesive mount. ( I only run it in 1080/60 anyway) I splurged in the end and went for the GPS mount to go with it.

Touchwood it's been in the car for a little over a week and it's worked a treat.

The new version A129 comes with WiFi so should be an even more user friendly gizmo.


----------



## Richrush

For whats it's worth, I've had Blackvue for a few years and tbh I wouldn't get another one. I'm on my third type, due to upgrades and the current one has been replaced twice due to faults. I even had the guy who sold me the camera question what I was telling him on the phone which p*ssed me off but he did replace them without to much hassle. So all in all 50% of my cameras have gone wrong, I might be unlucky but that's the experience I've had. And to add insult to the aggro I've had, My wife's £100 camera has worked perfect for years........so make your own mind up about spending ££££££ on these


----------



## sshooie

^ agreed and whilst I like to read reviews in the first instance a lot are affiliated in someway. 

I remember my Blackvue getting very hot and this was an issue with them back then (about 4 years ago) but mine worked fine for the year or so I had it.

I like to fit and try first hand and make my mind up that way, I also check the recording reasonably regularly and the first sign of it not recording the camera would be out and replaced. 

I have a couple of the mobius camera's that I now use in the rear of my car and the kids car that were susceptible to freezing, after some head scratching I had to down grade the cards in them and they have been flawless since.

The Mini 0806 I tried were gvfm but again these had issues after a couple of months so were returned.

Others I have tried have been replaced usually for better recording quality ones, having a think and I recon I have tried 10-15 differing makes.


----------



## GSD

Old thread resurrected any current recommendations ? Been doing some research and Nextbase seem to have some poor software issues and others saying they only last about a year.


----------



## benj

Had my BlackVue DR900S-2CH 64gb for a few months now and it seems really good. Got it on offer for £400 from amazon in the summer, they're like £150 more now  

4k front, 1080 rear, stealthy, easy to install, hardwired, nice software, good functionality with GPS/Cloud etc.


----------



## Arvi

Anyone recommend any double sided adhesive to re-mount the bracket for a dash cam? I had a new windscreen installed and they left me with a new sticky pad but it didn't stay on!


----------



## LeeH

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152879388414

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bradleymarky

I’m treating myself at Xmas to a new dash cam but can’t decide which one.

I’ve narrowed it down to two.

Nextbase duo hd. The rear camera is a nice touch but not end of the world.

The other one is mio mivue 766. I already have the 608 (for my wagon) and a 618 for the car. I do like the screen going black when driving and displays speed, it also has speed camera alerts, lane guidance, collision guidance and headlight reminder.

The camera will be taken down when not in use. If anybody has either of these cams could you give a bit of feedback please


----------



## J306TD

I've got a blackvue fitted in mine. Had it for about 3 years. Still works like new. Never had an issue with it.

I have fitted a Auto-Vox one to the gf's car. Very similar to the Blackvue but 1/3 of the price

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_W

GSD said:


> Old thread resurrected any current recommendations ? Been doing some research and Nextbase seem to have some poor software issues and others saying they only last about a year.


I got one for Christmas. It lasted less than 5 minutes. Simply refuses to power on now. Going to get another brand but don't know what yet


----------



## GSD

Thanks for the input. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## andy__d

J306TD said:


> I've got a blackvue fitted in mine. Had it for about 3 years. Still works like new. Never had an issue with it.
> 
> I have fitted a Auto-Vox one to the gf's car. Very similar to the Blackvue but 1/3 of the price
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


AUTO-VOX Upgraded WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-P...=1546101505&sr=8-3&keywords=auto-vox+dash+cam

is that the one you fitted?


----------



## Paul_W

What cameras are recommended that attach with a suction mount? (other than nextbase). I want to be able to remove both the camera and mount when parked so that little scrotes don't see an empty mount and think "I wonder if there's a camera in the car somewhere".


----------



## RedUntilDead

andy__d said:


> AUTO-VOX Upgraded WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-P...=1546101505&sr=8-3&keywords=auto-vox+dash+cam
> 
> is that the one you fitted?


Answer the man will you J306TD, fancy one myself and this is cheap enough for me to try


----------



## J306TD

RedUntilDead said:


> Answer the man will you J306TD, fancy one myself and this is cheap enough for me to try


My apologies didn't see a notification.

Yes that's the one I fitted. Cant fault it.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

andy__d said:


> AUTO-VOX Upgraded WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-P...=1546101505&sr=8-3&keywords=auto-vox+dash+cam
> 
> is that the one you fitted?


Sorry for the slooooow reply.

Yes that's the one

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599

andy__d said:


> AUTO-VOX Upgraded WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AUTO-VOX-P...=1546101505&sr=8-3&keywords=auto-vox+dash+cam
> 
> is that the one you fitted?





J306TD said:


> Sorry for the slooooow reply.
> 
> Yes that's the one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What hard wire kit did you guys use for this? I bought the same one but I'm struggling to find a good Micro usb hardwire kit.


----------



## GP Punto

Just phoned for an insurance quote on a car I was thinking of buying and was told that the premium would reduce by 5% if I had a dashcam. If you guys are fitting them it might be worth telling your car insurers


----------



## J306TD

beatty599 said:


> What hard wire kit did you guys use for this? I bought the same one but I'm struggling to find a good Micro usb hardwire kit.


I just brought the one from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071WK122N/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_i_QF8KCbKHDP7A5

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muscleflex

Hi all, is anyone using this? Blackvue
https://www.amazon.co.uk/BlackVue-D...16&hvtargid=pla-453756117965&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## J306TD

Muscleflex said:


> Hi all, is anyone using this? Blackvue
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BlackVue-D...16&hvtargid=pla-453756117965&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


I'm using a blackvue. Must be at least 3 years old. In 2nd car now. No faults or issues with it

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

J306TD said:


> I'm using a blackvue. Must be at least 3 years old. In 2nd car now. No faults or issues with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I have a black vue in my work car, and it's very good indeed. No issues whatsoever, and the footage is great. I'll see if i can upload some footage.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD

GP Punto said:


> Just phoned for an insurance quote on a car I was thinking of buying and was told that the premium would reduce by 5% if I had a dashcam. If you guys are fitting them it might be worth telling your car insurers


If for whatever reason you can't provide the video if something happens I hear they aren't happy at all and want any discount back.


----------



## Cookies

Here's a short YouTube vid of my journey at lunchtime today, shot on a Blackvue DR450.






Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1972

if you wanted it installed professionally (rather than me draping cig ligher wires all over) where would I go? somewhere like an audio installer?


----------



## J306TD

Andy1972 said:


> if you wanted it installed professionally (rather than me draping cig ligher wires all over) where would I go? somewhere like an audio installer?


They are really easy to do yourself. I've done a number now from installation, removal and refitting.

Take your time and plan the wire route

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599

Andy1972 said:


> if you wanted it installed professionally (rather than me draping cig ligher wires all over) where would I go? somewhere like an audio installer?


An Auto-electricians will do the job, but there's also the likes of your main dealer, people like Plush Automotive as well and even detailers do it now. Personally I'd go with an auto-electrician, since they'll do the best job with the wiring about £35 an hour, will only take them 15 mins.


----------



## BrummyPete

Depending on what car you have go on the relevant forum and you will find other people have done the job and most likely have pics, I'm technically challenged when it comes to these things but have managed to fit and remove dashcams in all my cars 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IODETAIL

I've been looking for a stealthy I can leave in the car and not worry about someone trying to steal it? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Peirre

*thread Bump*
Can anyone recommend an auto electrician/installer in South Yorkshire for my (duel cam) Thinkware F770, I want to fit it in a new (AW) polo Gti with digital dash and I'm not confident enough to fit it myself


----------



## spursfan

BUMP
got this fitted two weeks back, very impressed with Picture quality.
driving around Aylesbury recently is getting worse, people misjudging distances and speeds, pulling out at roundabouts and worse of all, constant lane changing without checking mirrors, that is why i took the plunge. now i am ready for any accidents!!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vantrue-N2...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584345017066185&psc=1


----------

